# Good Morning



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good Morning HST


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

And good morning to you.

It's great to be alive.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

HDRider said:


> And good morning to you.
> 
> It's great to be alive.


Amen .........


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning TO YOU!!!!
It's going to be a beautiful day!!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

All Marines are green; so sayeth my friend Leonard from N. Awleans.
Ox


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Don't fall for this guy -- he's not a real member of HT. From the main contrversy discussion, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/countryside-families/535855-site-controversy-20.html#post7418865 , post #395:

"Now, just to add to all drama and hurt, there's this "glock26USMC" guy who's posting about it all. He claimed no affiliation with Carbon Media and didn't even know he had an account on their Hog forum.

Turns out, he's the administrator of that hog forum AND of a whole BUNCH of other Carbon Media forums as well.

So now we have yet another Carbon Media representative lying right to our faces and right in the CEO's thread - who has yet to address it. "

He's just building up his post count.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

snoozy said:


> Don't fall for this guy -- he's not a real member of HT. From the main contrversy discussion, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/countryside-families/535855-site-controversy-20.html#post7418865 , post #395:
> 
> "Now, just to add to all drama and hurt, there's this "glock26USMC" guy who's posting about it all. He claimed no affiliation with Carbon Media and didn't even know he had an account on their Hog forum.
> 
> ...


You are wrong, I am not an Administrator there. I created an account a year ago, posted a couple times.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

snoozy said:


> Don't fall for this guy -- he's not a real member of HT. From the main contrversy discussion, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/countryside-families/535855-site-controversy-20.html#post7418865 , post #395:
> 
> "Now, just to add to all drama and hurt, there's this "glock26USMC" guy who's posting about it all. He claimed no affiliation with Carbon Media and didn't even know he had an account on their Hog forum.
> 
> ...


Also, I never said I was not on any of the CM forums, what I did say, is I am not a employee of Carbon Media, I am a volunteer Admin on several of the sites, have been before Carbon Media was the owner.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

The the purpose of your "Good Morning" thread? We usually have a subject to "chat" about, and no, it wasn't a good morning.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Ozarks Tom said:


> The the purpose of your "Good Morning" thread? We usually have a subject to "chat" about, and no, it wasn't a good morning.


Sorry to hear it 

Some did, and it was a thread to break the ice, and have a decent conversation


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

And yet there are those who wonder why people leave this site. 

Snoozy, what crime did he commit by posting here? I'd rather discuss a beautiful morning than someone's drug-addicted son or why typing 'carp' instead of a synonym for manure is acceptable.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I can understand being wary of some who has an association with CM but I'd like to point out that as a HT mod, I'm
Also associated with them too and I haven't harmed anyone. 

Not every mod on every board they gave is bad or deceitful. Perhaps we should consider giving the guy a chance to get acquainted and one of two things will happen. He'll stick around and contribute like other members or he'll decide HT isn't his thing and he'll move on. 

Members asked me to promise not to ban or infract until we have a firm set of rules in place but in return I asked that our members be nice and follow the Golden Rule. That doesn't mean I'm not prepared to delete insulting comments or those that exceed the boundaries of civility. 

Things might be a bit up in the air right now but I'm not prepared to accept witch hunts or mud slinging as the new norm.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

glock26USMC said:


> Good Morning HST





glock26USMC said:


> Sorry to hear it
> 
> Some did, and it was a thread to break the ice, and have a decent conversation


Hi. It's another morning now so good morning to you.

There's a few folks are just a little on edge right now and feeling a bit suspicious. Don't take it to heart. It's just because of emotions running high on the forum for the past 3 or 4 days. This too shall pass. It's not the first time and probably not the last time that HT has survived through a forum crisis.

You don't say much in your posts. I think once you get more comfortable opening up and saying more then other people will get more comfortable with you too. General Chat is okay but I think another good forum here on HT for breaking the ice is over on Singletree. If you haven't already checked out Singletree go check it out and introduce yourself with a little bit of information about yourself. Some people there are a bit quirky sometimes but really friendly and welcoming there and you do NOT have to be single to participate there.

:happy2:


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Lots of new people on this site introduce themselves by telling members a little bit about themselves as a way to get acquainted. 

"Good Morning" is a closed end statement. Not always meant for a conversation starter. Sorta like saying "Hello" to the door man. You either say it back or answer "Yes, it is" an move on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I 'posted' back and forth w/ you a long time ago in Single Tree.
Your name 'popped' to me, because my youngest had enlisted in the Marines (medically separated after being on Parris Island for 5 months).


So yeah. A "Good Morning" is a GREAT way to start a conversation......

Good Morning!
Whatcha doin' today??


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I 'posted' back and forth w/ you a long time ago in Single Tree.
> Your name 'popped' to me, because my youngest had enlisted in the Marines (medically separated after being on Parris Island for 5 months).
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you, we had several "interviews" in that thread 

I'm getting ready to head to bed, the joys of night shift !

How are you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

OOOOOOOO night shift, yuck.
I used to work in bars/night clubs and not wrap up till 4:30 am........
Do you enjoy the night shift? Or is it 'your lot in life' for now, but will change later?

I am trying to find a range where I can take a class on how to handle/shoot close to me.
I need to learn how to handle a handgun proficiently.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

It is a good morning. The sun is shining and it isn't snowing, two conditions I've come to appreciate since the year began. 

I give it about a month before I start complaining about one or the other.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Muskrat said:


> It is a good morning. The sun is shining and it isn't snowing, two conditions I've come to appreciate since the year began.
> 
> I give it about a month before I start complaining about one or the other.


I never complain about the weather. Always something better/ worse or different around the corner!

We had 14 inces of snow in 2 days, and do lots of walking up and down hills here. 

First time in 9 years to get that much. 

I scraped 9 or 10 inches off of our 1/4 mile switchback road, and the other flat 1/4 mile to the gate with a tractor. 

First time in 2 or 3 years I put on the insulated Carhaet overhauls! Only thing got cold was my hands.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Glock, I will have to look for you earlier in the AM so I do not disturb your sleep!!
Have an amazing day! Be safe!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good morning. Good work.

I drank too much coffee and rolled through violin and banjo warm ups. It makes the clock go really fast.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there a thread anywhere that gives the 10,000 Ft view of what has happened to HT? I am only getting bits and pieces.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Shine said:


> Is there a thread anywhere that gives the 10,000 Ft view of what has happened to HT? I am only getting bits and pieces.


There are various posts in the Admin area but if you have specific questions and don't have hours to wade through 40+ pages, I can try to answer your questions. 

I normally don't mind thread drift but I don't think it's fair to drift a new member's thread that far so you're welcome to pm me with questions or concerns.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

That's the wonderful thing about a thread about a beautiful day: Drifting is the essence of the experience.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good Morning HT

Shift complete, and weekend has begun


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning!

Weekends are my busy busy times!! Folks love to go out and watch basketball at a bar for some reason??


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Weekends are my busy busy times!! Folks love to go out and watch basketball at a bar for some reason??


One of them people, would be me


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well enjoy yourself!!
Uber is a great and inexpensive way to make sure your fun does not cost more than you bargained for!! Or a designated driver....that works too!!


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

I don't drink and drive, would definitely not be practicing what I preach


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tough job being a bartender.....letting folks have a good time; but making sure they are not out making really bad decisions!!

Are you a huge basketball fan, or do you enjoy the 'flurry of activity' in "March Madness"?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Not that big of a college basketball fan, but I am a huge NBA fan.

Go Cavs !!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I 'struggle' w/ my boss (who is 1/2 my age) for 'TV rights"........He changes it to b-ball every time I put hockey on......says no one wants to watch hockey.
HA HA

Funny, living in Indiana all my life, I NEVER got 'into' basketball.....just wasn't my thing. 
LOVE hockey. (Go Kings) LOVE football (Go Pack Go) LOVE NHRA (John Force...what can I say....) But never got into basketball. My gf and I (years ago) had courtside tickets, valet parking, suite passes to a Pacers / Knicks game (when Reggie Miller played)......I guess we could have sold those tickets for a pretty penny.......anyway....sat thru the whole game; drank too much, only remember Reggies wife singing the National Anthem.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

glock26USMC said:


> One of them people, would be me


 Well I wasn't in a bar, but I sure watched both games. The WI and AZ games that is. 
Wow those two now will have a great game. Can't wait.
Even if I lived in AZ for 10 years I will be for WI though to win, but what a game that will be.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

We have been having temps in the fifty. Love it.

It only one other time since of have been here have we had it so nice.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

glock26USMC said:


> Also, I never said I was not on any of the CM forums, what I did say, is I am not a employee of Carbon Media, I am a volunteer Admin on several of the sites, have been before Carbon Media was the owner.


 So your in a similar boat at your home forums as we volunteers here are.


This is not the best week to arrive as a new participant as folks are still edgy towards newcomers, but we are starting to ease out of the twilight zone and get back on center bubble a little at a time.

You mentioned that you pull second shift. I pulled seconds with a up to 6 hour slide into first or third as required.

When one of my crew asked me what our boss had told me about my shift hours , I grabbed a sharpie and a pair of my white clean room coveralls and lettered on the back "Open 23 1/2 hours a day. I don't sleep. I just shower and eat."

I was sure glad when I got to retire.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I 'struggle' w/ my boss (who is 1/2 my age) for 'TV rights"........He changes it to b-ball every time I put hockey on......says no one wants to watch hockey.
> HA HA
> 
> Funny, living in Indiana all my life, I NEVER got 'into' basketball.....just wasn't my thing.
> LOVE hockey. (Go Kings) LOVE football (Go Pack Go) LOVE NHRA (John Force...what can I say....) But never got into basketball. My gf and I (years ago) had courtside tickets, valet parking, suite passes to a Pacers / Knicks game (when Reggie Miller played)......I guess we could have sold those tickets for a pretty penny.......anyway....sat thru the whole game; drank too much, only remember Reggies wife singing the National Anthem.


No ND Rudy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I tried to 'get into' college ball.......just couldn't.
Really wanted my boy to play hockey at ND.....they have an NCAA Division 1 team (only one in the state) but mama can 'grow THOSE kinds of beans'.......

Good Morning!!! It's cold, but thank God the sun is out!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

glock26USMC said:


> Not that big of a college basketball fan, but I am a huge NBA fan.
> 
> Go Cavs !!


This is their year.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

seedspreader said:


> This is their year.


I sure hope so..... the city needs it bad !


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

glock26USMC said:


> I sure hope so..... the city needs it bad !


I'm originally from Medina. Someone has to break the drought and LBJ should be able to get it done.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

He failed before 

But the team he has with Irving, Mosgov, love, shumpert...... he has a more deeper team


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good morning HT !

Happy Monday


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Can I sleep in a bit it's just two.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Rise and shine, it's 6 here


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And a great morning it is. Finally the temp is above freezing and in a few days it is login to be in the 60's Yeah.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

They say close to 60 here!! WHOOOT WHOOT!!!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

seedspreader said:


> I'm originally from Medina.


No kidding?
I grew up in Elyria and Oberlin, and my wife is from Wellington. 

Chased my share of skirts through Medina as a kid.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good Morning HT


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good morning, Glock and others. I'm heading out to the garden to try to finish planting tomatoes and bush beans before the promised rain. We are desperate for rain, so I hope it materializes. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Spring is here.
So much sun light..
Soon darkness will be rare to see.
But for the next weeks it will be both day light and darkness that in normal living we get to experience both.

Winter can drag on dark when you get up. Work out doors with head lamps 
Sunlight with lunch, warm up your car in the dark to commute home in the dark.

So spring and fall are my favorite times just because of the balance of night and day.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, another 3 rd shifter here. I'm about ready for bed myself.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

As I practiced this morning I thought for a flash about the frost seeding that I did over the weekend in the pastures. I am so impatient. I want to see things happening. Nature is in charge now. I just have wait and get busy with the next thing. Always. 

I chinned the violin and got to work on a few measures, vibrato and intonation. I felt good that I always have something to do. It may have just been the coffee. I am easy to please and simple minded.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Good morning. 

Everyone is out. Sprained ankle on comfy pillow. Breakfast of coffee and oatmeal cookies. 

Life is good.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hoof....I love that you are building your own stuff... what will you be doing next?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Morning everyone 

Hump day


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Good morning! 
Hey Muskrat how did you hurt your ankle? Also, cookies are better with milk for dipping.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's gonna be a beautiful day today!! Good Morning!!!!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It sure is a good morning may get all the way up to 70Âº today wow, 'How Sweet It Is'
And may even have thunderstorms late this aft.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like we might get a 'rumble' today!! Ahhhh the sounds of spring!!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> Good morning!
> Hey Muskrat how did you hurt your ankle? Also, cookies are better with milk for dipping.


I had cookies; I had coffee. No actual thought accompanied the process. 

I was clearing a snag that had blocked a culvert. Water was beginning to flood the road, so I didn't take time to run home to change into work boots. I got the snag free, but I slipped on the rocks and landed with my foot twisted under me, and there was broken glass. Sprain and stitches. It sounds worse than it is, but pathetic gets you cookies.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I brought an acquaintance to work today. It is never out of the case. Looks more like a casket.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Both indicate long term commitments.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Muskrat said:


> I had cookies; I had coffee. No actual thought accompanied the process.
> 
> I was clearing a snag that had blocked a culvert. Water was beginning to flood the road, so I didn't take time to run home to change into work boots. I got the snag free, but I slipped on the rocks and landed with my foot twisted under me, and there was broken glass. Sprain and stitches. It sounds worse than it is, but pathetic gets you cookies.


Get well fast.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> Looks like we might get a 'rumble' today!! Ahhhh the sounds of spring!!


I am so wishing for a good storm. I just love to watch/listen to the thunderboomers as long as there isn't a tornado hiding in them that is!
We surely could use the rain too. 

Muskrat...for a semiaquatic rodent i would have thought you'd been better on your feet in the water.  Hope you get well soon or later if you want to milk it out for more cookies. LOL


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

It is officially spring in our neck of the woods. Both an antique car and a motorcycle have showed up this week in our parking lot at work. The tornado sirens are once again test sounding on the first Wednesday of the month (yesterday), and this morning we had a good thunderstorm come thru that knocked out the electricity at home. All that is missing is to harvest some asparagus and have our first tornado warning!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Rainy spring morning. On my way to spend spring vacation with relatives I like and who like me. 

It's a good day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Enjoy your rest and relaxation!!
Rainy spring day here too!! 

It's gonna be an amazing day!!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Muskrat said:


> I had cookies; I had coffee. No actual thought accompanied the process.
> 
> 
> 
> I was clearing a snag that had blocked a culvert. Water was beginning to flood the road, so I didn't take time to run home to change into work boots. I got the snag free, but I slipped on the rocks and landed with my foot twisted under me, and there was broken glass. Sprain and stitches. It sounds worse than it is, but pathetic gets you cookies.



I hope you recover quickly. It's no fun being gimpy at this time of year.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Bret said:


> I brought an acquaintance to work today. It is never out of the case. Looks more like a casket.


I just caught my own mistake here. I meant to say that it is never "in" the case. It normally stands in a wood rocker to the left of the piano where I can grab it often...and I do. Working on You Raise me up intonation and key changes and a couple of chords that have become my practice friends. The morning goes so fast.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good morning HT


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stormy Morning!! Good Too!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Woke to the orchestra of thunder far away. Slept coming and going through until I got up late, still in the still dark. House was cold. Restarted old furnace. Pilot light was out. Will replace thermocouple sitting on the shelf soon. 

Fried hamburgers for the week. Deglazed the pan with hamburger gravy. Ate a cup of last weeks leftover gravy for breakfast. Thought about how some people don't even have gravy and that what I ate could be fed to a village somewhere. (Thoughts drove into me from childhood that cannot be escaped.)

Looked out at my truck to see if I needed to start it to clear the frost. (Thoughts drove into me from last winter that I cannot escape.)

Picked up the fiddle and worked hard for five minutes to nail a measure containing a C#, G chord. Or, is that a G# in You Raised Me Up." Raked bow like a windshield wiper. (Thoughts drove into me from thousands of similar warm ups, that I will escape because I will make me...and stop doing it.)

My eyes itched. I took a tablet and now I feel too good. But, my eyes don't itch. Gonna be a great day...some more.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Turns out that I was mistaken twice--C and G. Is a great day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like we are in for a bumpy ride today! Ya'all be safe


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I see that. I have heard low rumble out my office window. A nice break from the snow and ice that I worked hard to say nice things about all winter.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good morning just doesn't sell. I like it anyway. This is not the first or last thread that I killed.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> Muskrat...for a semiaquatic rodent i would have thought you'd been better on your feet in the water.  Hope you get well soon or later if you want to milk it out for more cookies. LOL


Six-year-old: you know, they have these button things so old people can call for help when you fall. 

He is so out of the will.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning!
109 Days until I move to Florida!
Gonna be overcast, and mid 60's today.
I'm looking forward to a defensive shooting class this week end.......it's gonna a be a good day!!


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

Muskrat said:


> Six-year-old: you know, they have these button things so old people can call for help when you fall.
> 
> He is so out of the will.


One of my nephews (around the same age as your little wit) asked me if there was TV when I was born. I gave him the full on stink eye and said, "Boy, I was born in 1972 and there was even color TV." There was a look of utter amazement on his face when he said, "Wow, TeeTee you're old!"

I know someone that is getting socks and underwear for his next birthday.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good morning, all. We had a half inch of rain over the past two days, and more is on the way tomorrow. I know that doesn't seem like much, but we've been measuring in the hundredths of inches these past couple of years so a whopping 1/2 inch is heavenly. The best thing is a couple of inches fell over the recharge zone for the lake we draw water from and it is up 3 inches -- almost a week's worth of usage. 

It's going to be a great day -- low 80's, sunny, and the lawn is begging to be mowed. Have a great day, folks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning!
It's a great day to be a duck!!
LOTS of rain in Central Indiana!!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

It's a beautiful morning!

First full day on new job. I'm being bribed with fresh doughnuts. 

I repeat, it's a beautiful morning!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Good morning. Today I have to clean the water system (yuck) but the shoer is coming and I'll have a good chat. Sunny and bright after the good rain we had a couple of days ago. Time to catch up with some weeding.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning!
It's a beautiful day today!!
Heading to the range today for a 4 hour class!!
Have a glorious day!!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Good morning!

A brand-new Angus calf born in the field next door last night. 
It's a beautiful day!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Morning y'all. Yes, it's a beautiful day.

Fun to put a spotless big white tag in the ear of an Angus calf in the first few hours of it's birth. Wait a day and they get too smart. Wish I could learn things that fast.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Good morning HT, Happy Monday


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Good morning all! :sing:
if you could hear my singing in real life, you'd run. LOL
We've gotten lots of lovely rain the last few days. We really needed it too. All the ponds and lakes here are very low or dried up.
Muskrat, what is the new job?


----------

